# Any support groups in Jersey?



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

How about northern Jersey?


----------



## Raynebow (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Crystsal I'm a part of a social anxiety group in New Jersey, however we are in south Jersey. We're called Find Your Voice NJ in case you're interested, and you can find us on meetup.com


----------



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

Raynebow said:


> Hey Crystsal I'm a part of a social anxiety group in New Jersey, however we are in south Jersey. We're called Find Your Voice NJ in case you're interested, and you can find us on meetup.com


I know you said it's for social anxiety but can people with other anxiety disorders attend? I tried looking up the group on meetup.com but it didn't come up. I did find the group through google. It seems it solely concentrates in social anxiety. Mine isn't that high though....


----------



## Raynebow (Jun 22, 2011)

Crystsal said:


> I know you said it's for social anxiety but can people with other anxiety disorders attend? I tried looking up the group on meetup.com but it didn't come up. I did find the group through google. It seems it solely concentrates in social anxiety. Mine isn't that high though....


Oh I see, yes we are for specifically for social anxiety. That's not to say we turn away people with secondary disorders, but social anxiety is a requirement. Sorry I couldn't be more help to you, but good luck with finding a group


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Raynebow said:


> Hey Crystsal I'm a part of a social anxiety group in New Jersey, however we are in south Jersey. We're called Find Your Voice NJ in case you're interested, and you can find us on meetup.com


Sorry for asking but, Would you happen to know of any support groups in Central Jersey. I live in Middlesex so South Jersey is pretty far for me.


----------



## Raynebow (Jun 22, 2011)

Nanorell8 said:


> Sorry for asking but, Would you happen to know of any support groups in Central Jersey. I live in Middlesex so South Jersey is pretty far for me.


No sorry, I don't know of any that are happening right now, but that doesn't mean there aren't any. If Find Your voice is able to branch up into North Jersey, I will make a post about it to let everyone know.


----------

